# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages German  Was bedeutet?

## thebima

was eigentlich bedeutet diese Woerter und Ausdruecke:
-Servus
-Macth's gut
-eine geile Tussi (ich weiss, das es hat mit Madchen zu tun aber ich weiss nicht,ob es hoeflich oder nicht ist).
-federn und teeren 
Ich habe lieber Antworten aus English (Franzoesisch am liebsten) aber sie koennen auch auf Deutsch erklaeren,damit koenne ich fragen,was ihnen Woerter beudeutn...
Vielen Dank und sei die Macht mit ihnen.

----------


## Анатолий

> was eigentlich bedeutet diese Woerter und Ausdruecke:
> -Servus
> -Macth's gut
> -eine geile Tussi (ich weiss, das es hat mit Madchen zu tun aber ich weiss nicht,ob es hoeflich oder nicht ist).
> -federn und teeren 
> Ich habe lieber Antworten aus English (Franzoesisch am liebsten) aber sie koennen auch auf Deutsch erklaeren,damit koenne ich fragen,was ihnen Woerter beudeutn...
> Vielen Dank und sei die Macht mit ihnen.

 -Servus - hello, hi (im S

----------


## Старик

The easy one first:
teeren und federn: tar and feather ( to put tar on somebody and then cover with feathers as a punishment) 
eine geile Tussi: 
The word "geil" originally had the (only) meaning "sexual attractive" or "sexually aroused". When I was young it was one of worst word one could use. It was absolutely unthinkable to use this word in the presence of adults. In the last decades the meaning of this word has greatly changed and now you can hear it everywhere. In most situations you would translate it as "great, fantasic, cool". In the context given above however the sexual connotation is still strong. The word is still mostly used only by younger peole.  
"Tussi" is a more or less insulting word for a girl (a word boys will often use when talking about girls, but not when talking to girls).
So "geile Tussi" is somehting like "sexually attractive girl"

----------


## thebima

Danke schoen Anatoli und "Alt Mann", das ist *eigentlich* was ich brauchte.

----------


## Strike

"geile Tussi" solltest du besser zur keinem Deutschen M

----------

